# Calf crop sold



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Being retired and starting over I don't have many pickins. Calf crop this year was 2, heifer and bull. Buyer came and helped me set up the loading chute, load them, and he took them off. He did the vet work including fixing the bull. Calves were in their 8th month and I got a check for $1400 with him spending another $100 on the things mentioned. So he basically paid $1500 for 2 calves. I'm happy. He knew the blood lines (grade animals) and had watched me raise them. They were fleshy and weaned. Very gentile.

On weaning, I read somewhere that the best way to do it was to put the calves in a lot with an adjoining fence to the parents. That way they could do all the visiting and all, but couldn't get the ninny. Worked really great. Took about a month, no stress. Might want to try it.

Mark


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

You did well.
I am taking some to the sale this week if things go as planned. I have a few more to vaccinate, hopefully today. Prices are OK here but not what had been predicted. I am also going to cull some momma cows.

Fence weaning is the ticket. Especially if the calves have already been on feed. The weaning seems to bother cow more than the calves.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Took my calves in to vet this weekend 10 heifers 7 bull 3 months old +- 274$ . Dad claimed to separate on a north wind. Seems the cows bawled a lot less. Martin thanks for the update


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> You did well.
> I am taking some to the sale this week if things go as planned. I have a few more to vaccinate, hopefully today. Prices are OK here but not what had been predicted. I am also going to cull some momma cows.
> 
> Fence weaning is the ticket. Especially if the calves have already been on feed. The weaning seems to bother cow more than the calves.
> ...


I too think the feed helped. They got a bucket twice daily. The other thing was the the mothers were already kicking them off from time to time. Checked them yesterday and they were completely dried up. Last, the moms and pop like to rest in a spot about 30 feet from where I fed.

Yes on the prices. As stated, I was thrilled.

Mark


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

How much did the calves weigh? Congrats on making a great sale!

--Kyle


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

tnwalkingred said:


> How much did the calves weigh? Congrats on making a great sale!
> 
> --Kyle


No earthly idea and yes it would be nice to have known. But it's over a 30 mile round trip to the nearest scales and the buyer was happy, the seller was happy, and the calves didn't get weighed. Same thing on hay.

Mark


----------

